# Need Help to Id Please



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

attach pic is this Rhom....? if it is Rhom what type ...? thx


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

dont know for sure but I like it :nod:


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

How big is it?


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

looks like a rhom can't tell what kind but I like it too


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

1rhom said:


> How big is it?


it's about 8,5 inch ...


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

Could be compressus.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a rhom that is stressed out of his gourd.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

^lol x2


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks like a Rhom.Seems smaller then 8.5" though.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Edited.

I would go with rhombeus but the shape kind of looks almost spilo like to me.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

looks cool that way but i bet its stressed. probably rhom.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Does look a little like a mac...


----------

